# slit drum



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone have any pkans for slit drums and can give me some advice in building them


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I never made one, but I found this.








 







.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?client...c.1.40.mobile-gws-hp..0.13.1524.3.pQXBiUGlYXc

Google "tongue drums".

These look like a fun project.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?client...e+drums+how+to+make&biv=i|0;d|XG-OTu-fE3cvyM:


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

purplenurple said:


> Does anyone have any pkans for slit drums and can give me some advice in building them


this is the video that I found informative

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpQ9Lfg0vTc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apFatsQ6htA


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Here are some slit drums I seen in Chattanooga while vacationing. These are nice. Where I became interested.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Detailwd Tongue Drum plans (PDF)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zvIgL--iFxiHcM-lhqYpxEg&bvm=bv.65058239,d.aWw


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

purplenurple said:


> Does anyone have any pkans for slit drums and can give me some advice in building them


 First you will have to decide what cultural style of slit drum you want to copy .
Here are some leads 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slit_drum


----------

